# The Boss of the Skyline



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not necessarily the biggest or tallest, op perhaps it is, but still, which tower is 'The boss' of your cities skyline, or area.

Rotterdam: DP, clearly the Boss of Rotterdams skyline, its so dominating and glassy, you cant miss it. Located next to the Central Train Station downtown.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

In Frankfurt it is obviously the *Commerzbank Tower*:










It is the tallest, unique in design and in the center of a dense cluster of the city. Unlike Messeturm it dominates most perspectives of the skyline.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I have no idea which tower Mecca will bring.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

In Singapore, i guess Marina Bay Sands is the ''boss'' of the skyline:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/senthilsasikrissh/5671442091/

However if you look at the skyline from in front or on top MBS, i think Maybank tower an the Sail seem to be the ''boss'':








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/8409840491/


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

In Paris the boss of the skyline remains Eiffel Tower, and I think she will be the boss for long time.

There isn't tower at La défense who can play in the same game. Maybe Hermitage, but in my hart, and in the parisian hart, Eiffel Tower will remain the boss.


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

I like that thread 

...well imo, the 'boss' of singapore skyline would be UOB Plaza 1

...but since its not my city...i'll go on with zürich, which is really easy because there is not much competition :

prime tower



source: http://primetower.ch/facts-figures/architektur


----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

In Lyon the boss is the tour Part Dieu (obviously :lol :


ILLUMINATIONS 2011 Place Bellecour & the "Crayon" | Lyon (France) par dominikfoto, sur Flickr


Good morning Lyon // Quartier Part Dieu par Olivier Mauchamp, sur Flickr


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful Lyon. France is a little country with so amazing city.

cocorico!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanRat (May 23, 2012)

Vienna: 

Former "boss" of the city:
Millennium Tower 202m








Source: www.millenniumtower.at

Now: DC Tower1 220m (including the intended antenna: 250m)








Source: CBrug


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Turning Torso in Malmö,Sweden is easily the boss of that "skyline"


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Madrid has two clusters:

AZCA. The boss is Torre Picasso, hands down.









CTBA. The most visible from the city is Torre Bankia (Foster's one) but since it's empty and unlit at night (Bankia is in bankrupt and they only occupy a few stories) i would say Torre de Cristal is the boss here, due to it's bright greenhouse at the summit.


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

In New York (pre9/11) it's obviously the WTC twin! You don't need pictures to visualize how dominating it is. Not sure about now but the new 1WTC is boss again!


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Ekumenopolis said:


> Madrid has two clusters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cujas (Nov 17, 2012)

^^

The boss of the skyline is the moon 

By the way, Great picture!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitexco Financial Tower is The Boss of Saigon's skyline, Vietnam.


titanic98 said:


> source


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

While this view is now unfortunately gone forever (new building blocking it) the JHT is still officially the Boss of Boston's skyline.


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

The Boss of the Tokyo Skyline is Obviously the Sky Tree ( We can also see the Tokyo Tower at the Left of the Photo) :


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

in london it's obviously the shard


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

*In Moscow* it is Mercury City(339m)! And of course Ostankino(540m).


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

The Library Tower in Los Angeles


----------

